# Zeigt her eure Spielepackungen



## PCGH_Thilo (13. April 2008)

Wir haben ja diverse "Zeigt her eure..."-Threads, aber den gibt es offenbar noch nicht. Hier sollt ihr die coolsten Spiele und deren Verpackungen zeigen. Am besten natürlich solche Packungen, die den Namen auch verdienen. 

Ich fange an mit Master of Magic von 1994, Microprose. Schlanke 8 Disketten (Warnaufkleber auf der Packung: "28 MB Festplattenplatz erforderlich"). Insgesamt 200 Seiten Handbuch, wohlgemerkt auf Deutsch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moddingfreaX (13. April 2008)

Als ich noch auf dem Gamecube meine Spiele gezockt hab (noch nicht allzu lange her) fand ich die Verpackung von The Legend of Zelda:Twilight Princess sehr schick. Wie bei jedem GC Spiel enthielt diese nur die übliche Mini Disc und ein schmales Handbuch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## potzblitz (13. April 2008)

Hab auch noch welche im Pappkarton 

Als Star Trek Fan  Der Aufstand von 1999 und Generations von 97




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oliver (14. April 2008)

Bitte die maximale Breite von 900 Pixeln beachten.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (14. April 2008)

Auch bei mir fand ich eine kleine aber feine Sammlung.

Sim Ant bekam ich irgendwann mal zu Geburtstag. Nein, nicht vor 13 Jahren, sondern in den letzten vier Jahren. Die Grafik ist für heutige Verhältnisse so gefühlsecht, wie ein eiskalter Schwamm unter den Achseln. Der Ton lässt verläuten, es ist Zeit für Hr. Midi. 

Systemanforderungen min.: 286er (12 MhZ oder besser), 4 Mb Ram, 4 MB Festplattenspeicher und eine 100% Windows kompatible Maus (sehr unüblich) :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Zitat von der Verpackungsrückseite (mit Rechtschreibfehler)*


> Ameisen. Sie teilen Ihr Zuhause, Ihr Essen und den gesamten Planeten mit ihnen. Nun können Sie die Seite wechseln und die Welt aus der Sicht der Ameisen sehen. Beschützen Sie Ihren Stamm vor tödlichen Räubern und gegnerischen Ameisen, und dringen letxtendlich in die Häuser der gigantischen Menschen ein. Deutsche Spielanleitung auf CD.



Soul Reaver konnte ich irgendwie nicht in mein Herz schließen. Schnell ausgelutschtes Gameplay und sehr karge Handlung. Trotzdem verbrachte ich insgesamt bestimmt acht Stunden damit. Chrystal Dynamics war bekannt für Spiele wie Gex 3D:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Startopia. Für damalige Hardware sehr ansprechende Grafik, klasse Soundtrack und ein fesselndes Gameplay. Auf drei Decks des Raumschiffs dürft ihr euch probieren, eine florierende Wirtschaft aufzubauen

Meine immer noch anhaltende Empfehlung für langweilige Nächte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



You Don't Know Jack 2. Das Quiz zwischen Witz und Wahnwitz - allerdings. Der Moderator hat ein sehr lockeres Mundwerk. Ab zwei Spielern und aufwärts kommt YDKJ2 erst so richtig in Fahrt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einige Jahre hat es gedauert, bis das zum Veröffentlichungstermin grafisch veraltete Spiel Heart of Darkness über die Ladentheken geschoben wurde. 

Dennoch kein Flop: Eine packende Handlung, ein vom Orchester eingespielter Soundtrack der Extraklasse und viele liebevoll gestaltete Zwischensequenzen machen das Spiel zu einem meiner Favoriten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu guter Letzt dürfen wir nicht den Großvater aller Ego-Shooter vergessen. Eine Gänsehaut-Stimmung und viel Handlungsfreiraum haben Half-Life mehrere Awards eingebracht - nicht zu Unrecht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gunt0r (15. April 2008)

hier meine geliebte NFS-sammlung, selbstverständlich von den ersten beiden teilen die special edition (von teil 1 habe ich zusätzlich auch noch die normale, zur sicherheit.  )





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (15. April 2008)

Da sind meine "Schätzchen" 

GTA: San Andreas, GTR, DOOM3, Half Life 2 Weihnachtsedition, Counter Strike: Condition Zero (gekauft wegen dem Multiplayerpart  ) und Half Life 1 Anthologie.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hatte nochmal irgendwo Worms 2 rumkullern aber ich finds nicht mehr 

MFG


----------



## EasyRick (15. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine heiß geliebte UT2004 Special Edition


----------



## Daniel_M (15. April 2008)

Ist zwar leider nicht mehr der Original-Pappkarton, aber ein Klassiker. 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EasyRick (15. April 2008)

PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> Ist zwar leider nicht mehr der Original-Pappkarton, aber ein Klassiker.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hu? Ich habe das Teil so gekauft, nur in Folie eingeschweißt.


----------



## wups (15. April 2008)

mir fehlt da Wing Commander 3 inkl. Inhalt! Das war gigantisch


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (16. April 2008)

Drei Klassiker:
Falcon 4.0 - das Handbuch ist der beste Kopierschutz!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Trespasser - innovative Steuerung, In-Game Physik inklusive darauf basierender Rätsel und kommerziell ein totaler Flop. Immerhin Glide-Support (IIRC)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ultima IX - Grandios, in jeder Hinsicht. Hardwarehunger, Grafikpracht, Bugs.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captain Future (16. April 2008)

Der Urvater aller coolen Multiplayer-Shooter:


----------



## kays (16. April 2008)

Sind auch schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen


----------



## Gunt0r (18. April 2008)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Der Urvater aller coolen Multiplayer-Shooter:
> <quake2-bild>


gestern um 5 euro dessen ehrwürdigen nachfolger in einem spieletauschgeschäft in österreich gesehen - und sofort mitgenommen!


----------



## Player007 (18. April 2008)

Das Spiel fand ich geil. 
Bei dem Spiel muss man mehr selber machen, als bei den neueren Siedler Teilen.

Gruß


----------



## Leopardgecko (18. April 2008)

Who's your Big Daddy?!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Atmosphäre des Spiels ist einfach einzigartig. Der einzige Shooter, der mir gefällt.
Übrigens war die Kamera nicht kaputt, ich habe nur etwas mit Photoshop herumgespielt.


----------



## |L1n3 (18. April 2008)

Player007 schrieb:


> Das Spiel fand ich geil.
> Bei dem Spiel muss man mehr selber machen, als bei den neueren Siedler Teilen.
> 
> Gruß


jap Siedler IV ist auch mein Lieblings-Siedler, wobei ich das neuste garnicht mal so schlecht finde. Aber hat eben auch nicht den Wuselfaktor 
Außerdem hasse ich diese Anno-Metalistik bei der Markthalle und den Nahrungslieferanten ... man muss ja immer am besten einen Bäcker o.ä in die Nähe von entlegenden Siedlungen machen und die Rohstoffe werden nur von Haus zur Markthalle bzw. umgekehrt transportiert -> Umwege !!

Aber darum gehts ja in dem Thread garnicht


----------



## potzblitz (18. April 2008)

Aquanox 2 ist auch so ein Spiel was eine menge Spaß gemacht hat und eine spannende Story, bombastische Grafik und viel viel Action hatte. So eine geile Spielepackung mit einen richtiges Handbuch (80 Seiten und kein PDF) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EasyRick (19. April 2008)

Hmm, also ich glaube hier haben einige den Sinn des Threads nicht ganz verstanden.

Hier geht es nicht darum, welches Spiel den Rechner gefordert hat, sondern welche Packung geil aussieht oder tollen Inhalt bietet.

Die Bilder von euren CD-Hüllen solltet ihr also vielleicht lieber löschen...


----------



## Player007 (19. April 2008)

Die Crysis Special Edition find ich auch geil.

Gruß


----------



## Fifadoc (19. April 2008)

hier mal ein paar klassiker. das syndicate ist sogar noch auf disketten ^^


----------



## Haekksler (19. April 2008)

meine trackmanias


----------



## exxe (20. April 2008)

okay
schon wieder n schöner bilderfred

zuerst mal n überblick, leider is bei so viel 3dfx nicht genug platz für alle boxen....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CnC ra FirePower
dazu hab ich noch Aftermath da die deutsche erweiterung nicht mit der pyramiden version laufen will (denk mal wegen deutschem jugendschutz)
pyramiden version weil sich die original CDs leider langsamm auflösen aber die Box richt noch wie am ersten tag, göttlich wenn man das in dosen füllen könnte.....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ja, leider etwas hell

das alte Electronic Arts logo



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gut gefütterte WarCraftIII Box



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kmf (20. April 2008)

Um neue Spiele wirds ja wohl ned gehen, sonst bricht der Server hier zusammen. 

Aber alten Kram hab ich auch noch genug. Nur fast alles so in Kartons verstaut, dass es schon einige Mühe macht, das wieder auszukramen.

Vorhin beim Stöbern entdeckt.

/edit hier häng ich auch noch ein paar ran ... 

Einige der DVDs hab ich mal geöffnet, dass man auch sieht was drin ist.


----------



## kmf (20. April 2008)

Noch zwei Perlen, allerdings nur Jewelcase.

/edit noch ein paar ausgekramt ...


----------



## kmf (20. April 2008)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> ...Klassiker...


Boah  geil! 

Ultima 9 und Falcon 4 hab ich auch noch irgendwo. bloß in welcher Kiste?  Trespasser ned, dafür Turok.

Ultima hab ich damals mit dem Voodoo²-Pärchen gezockt und einigen Kollegen ist da die Kinnlade runtergefallen, wegen der Performance gegenüber D3D.


----------



## Hard-2-Get (22. April 2008)

kmf schrieb:


> Einige der DVDs hab ich mal geöffnet, dass man auch sieht was drin ist.



Wolfenstein original  *habenwill* Gibt's das eigentlich noch irgendwo?


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (28. April 2008)

so dann will ich auch mal!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und die *neumodische* Xbox 360 Sammlung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​


----------



## exa (28. April 2008)

wo habt ihr bloß die kohle her???

ich nenne gerade mal ein dutzend mein eigen, vieles davon erst gekauft als es nur noch so 15 euro gekostet hat

das einzige was ich mir zum erscheinungsvollpreis bisher gegönnt habe ist crysis die special edition

assasines creed hab ich günstig von nem freund bekommen

und splinter cell 3 wurde mir damals geschenkt

ansonsten hab ich nur altes zeug, was billig war


----------



## Gunt0r (29. April 2008)

arbeiten gehen, geld verdienen und sparen und möglichst bedacht ausgeben? (für games  )


----------



## Fifadoc (29. April 2008)

*zustimm* wenn man nciht sein ganzes geld versäuft, bleibt glatt noch was für games übrig ^^


----------



## exa (29. April 2008)

saufen?? davon träum ich nachts^^

mein geld geht NUR ins sparen, da ich mich auch iwie mit hw versorgen muss, 4 jahre hab ich jeden cent zusammen gekratzt der übrig war um die knappen 1100 für den neuen pc zusammen zu bekommen...


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (29. April 2008)

Da wär ne Konsole vielleicht sinnvoller gewesen?

und jetzt B2T 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SkandaloeS (30. April 2008)

Da mach ich doch mal mit. 
Zwei meiner Schätze!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (1. Mai 2008)

Ihr könnt übrigens direkt hier ins Forum Bilder von euch einbinden. Völlig kostenlos 

Rebel Assault II, der Klassiker schlechthin 

Für GTA IV bin ich gestern durch ganz Essen und Oberhausen gefahren. Keine Chance. Alle Versionen für die PS3 vergriffen. 

Ich musste mich wirklich beherrschen, dass mein Mittagessen gestern nicht aufgrund meines Puls nach außen befördert wurde. Das das Spiel gefragter denn je ist, hätte man sich ja wirklich denken können. Wie dem auch sein, morgen starte ich einen neuen Versuch


----------



## exa (1. Mai 2008)

vorbestellung heißt da das zauberwort^^


----------



## Fabian (1. Mai 2008)

Woher soll ich mit meinen 15 Jahren bitteschön die Kohle dafür herbekommen?
Würde ja gerne arbeiten,aber da muss ich noch nen jahr warten,für nen Ferienjob


----------



## ugimen (2. Mai 2008)

mit 15 bekommst du das spiel auch nicht.
ist stricktes "ab18" game.
die verkäufer werden dafür bestraft mit geld bussen.


----------



## anima322 (3. Mai 2008)

In den Comments schrieb einer: "Wo bleibt denn Morrowind"? oder so ähnlich... da ich eig. nur die "CLASSIC" Version noch gesehen hab, und ich damals morrowind kaufte als es neu war und teuer *g*
denke ich mal er hat das hier gemeint:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die karte war meines wissens auch bei der XBOX version dabei, dafür war bei der xbox version glaub ich nur ein schwarz-weißes handbuch... das der PC version ist farbig 
ebenso ist die PC "hülle" von mir sehr schön fein anzugreifen und die bilder sind so "foliert" naja ihr wisst schon... so weich halt.. eingelassen ... dafür kostete das ganze auch damals 50 euro.. und mein alter PC mit geforce 2 mx war zu schwach für das game.. erst 1 jahr später mitm neuen PC konnt ichs dann spielen (da gab es das game schon um 20 euro als spar version  ... naja..)


----------



## Exlua (5. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SebastianH (5. Mai 2008)

Dann hier mal meine kleine Spielesammlung (nur die aktuelleren)

GTA IV (PS3)
Unreal Tournement 3 (PC)
Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 2 (PC)
Frontlines Fuel of War (PC)
Flugsimulator X (PC)
World in Conflict (PC)
Command and Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars (PC)
Command and Conquer 3 Kanes Rache (PC)


Entschuldigt die Spiegelungen auf den Packungen. Ohne Blitz wäre es zu Dunkel gewesen.

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## syntech (5. Mai 2008)

Hier ein kleiner Auszug besserer Spiele bzw. deren Verpackungen aus meiner Sammlung. Viele dieser Spiele haben schon etliche Jahre auf dem Pappkarton, und manche wuerde ich schon als Raritaeten bezeichnen (z.B. die C64 Games). Viel Spass beim angucken! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SebastianH (6. Mai 2008)

Oh cool Starcraft.


Ich weiß noch wie gern ich das früher gespielt hab


----------



## potzblitz (8. Mai 2008)

Battlefield 2 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einige meiner Star Wars Spiele




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Half Life Sammlung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und das sehr umfangreiche Red Orchestra




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## benjasso (8. Mai 2008)

Da hat ja auch einer die englische Orange Box
Ich hab hier noch eine, die nicht so viele haben dürften, die EU-Version, original ungeschnitten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fransen (9. Mai 2008)

Ich finde hier darf auch das gute "alte" Colin Mcrae Dirt nicht fehlen..... Natürlich in der Steel Book Edition
sry. aber die Fotos habe ich schnell mit dem Handy geschossen


----------



## SebastianH (10. Mai 2008)

Colin MCRae Dirt hab ich auch...
Für die PS3 auch Steelbox Edition ^^


----------



## DerSitzRiese (10. Mai 2008)

hört doch mal auf Eure neuen Spielverpackungen zu zeigen. Da kann ich auch in Blöd Markt gehen wenn ich die sehen will.

Ich glaube die Thread ist eher für alte/rare Klassiker gedacht. Oder irre ich mich da?

Wenn dann neue, dann wenigsten die "Spezial Editionen".


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (10. Mai 2008)

und wenn UT3 oder Dirt dann bitte auch mit allen Vorgänger verpackungen ;P

Hier geht es ausserdem um die geilen Pappschachteln von DAMALS und gerade eben *nicht* um DVD hüllen.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (10. Mai 2008)

Hängt euch bitte nicht an den neuen DVD-Hüllen auf. Gefragt sind olle, aus Pappe bestehende Schachteln oder gar halb angeknackste, quadratische CD Rom-Hüllen


----------



## stefan667 (11. Mai 2008)

Hab da noch was ganz altes gefunden! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (11. Mai 2008)

Wolfenstein 3D? Hui, der Vorreiter vom aktuellen Wolfenstein? Vom Cover her betrachtet, scheint es nicht so.


----------



## Player007 (12. Mai 2008)

Dann hab auch noch Anno 1503 in der alten Pappschachtel.
Mittlerweiler über sechs Jahre alt.

Gruß


----------



## Dr.Helium (12. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fransen (12. Mai 2008)

@ Dr.Helium
Sry wenn ich Frage, aber es interessiert mich doch
Hat das Spiel "Stirb Langsam Nakatomi Plaza" etwas mit den Bruce Willis Filmen am Hut


----------



## BigBadBoss (13. Mai 2008)

Richtige Pappschachteln hab ich leider quasi gar keine mehr. Aber wenn auch ein paar schöne alte CD Hüllen gehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Hüllen von Warcraft 1 und GTA 1 finde ich leider nicht mehr.

Und auch wenn sie hier verpönt sind: DVD Hüllen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde es schön wie innerhalb einer Reihe das Design beibehalten wurde. Nur schade dass sich von BF2 zu BF2:SF das EA-Design geändert hat.


----------



## RAM (15. Mai 2008)

Hier die Klassiker Dark Project 1 (Nur die Rückseite da das Cover schon gepostet wurde) und Teil 2, Monkey Island 3 und die Gothic Trilogie.
Gothic gehört zu den wenigen neuen Spielen die noch ne gute Verpackung haben. 

Finde das so die Ideale Spiele-Hülle aussieht, nicht zu groß da eh nur das Jewel Case und n Handbuch rein kommen. Mit der aufklappbaren Seite die mir richtig gut gefällt. Und nicht so 08/15 mäßig wie DVD-Hüllen.


----------



## potzblitz (20. Mai 2008)

Hab mal meine Klassiker rausgesucht, in einem Pappkarton und manche mit ordentlich Zubehör 

*Star Trek: Starfleet Academy



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wing Commander IV THE PRICE OF FREEDOM



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wing Commander Prophecy



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Armored Fist 2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*


----------



## Enay (15. Juni 2008)

Schon lustig, die meisten hier posten die Gründe, warum ich schon seit Jahren immer weniger Spiele kaufe. Von wegen, so war es damals, dass ist höchstens die Mitte, als es schon stark nach unten ging.

Die paar Kollegen mit Titeln a la Dungeon Master mal aussen vor. Niemand der hier sein Ultima V auf dem C64 mit 4 doppelseitigen Disketten, Stoffkarte und Münze ins Feld führt? Oder Dragonflight vom Amiga mit dem vierfarbigen und illustrierten Ringhandbuch?

Ja, ich bin ein alter Sack. Vielleicht kommt ja mal die liebe Spieleindustrie auf die Idee, dass ich etwas mehr Kohle für Games und Hardware hätte als die Zielgruppe ihrer unendlichen Ballerorgien. <img> Aber für uns gibts ja nicht mal ne ordentliche Zeitschrift.

p.s. Doom war übrigens meines Wissens nach der Urvater der Netzwerk 3D Shooter. Und Infocom hat noch richtige Adventures gemacht. Ach, was könnt ich kotzen.


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (15. Juni 2008)

Ach komm... man käuft doch nicht weniger spiele weil die Verpackung nicht mehr so schön ist, das hat doch ganz andre Ursachen.

Beim C64 kann ich mich nur noch drann erinnern mal für 24 DM ein Ninja Turtles spiel gekauft zu haben (sehr ähnlich dem was man momentan auf Xbox Live als Arcade daddel runterladen kann) das einzige was dabei war war ein dünnes Handbuch und ein Fettes Buch mit Codes die man eintippen musste um das Spiel zu starten was tierisch genervt hat (Kopierschutz!)

Die Qualitätsmängel die viel schlimmer wiegen sind die die auf der DVD verewigt sind.... das gilt sowohl Spiel- als auch Bugtechnisch.
Im moment stimmen bei PC Spielen weder Qualität noch Quantität.

Ich mein sag mir mal auf anhieb 10 Spiele die seit 06/2007 rausgekommen sind die ihr Geld wert waren.
Vor ein paar Jahren wär mir das nicht schwer gefallen da kamen jeden monat sicher 3 intresante Games... inzwischen kommt alle 3 Monate mal ein gutes.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. Juni 2008)

Hier meine neue Gothic 3 Game of the Year Edition.
Die Packung ist aus Holz


----------



## storf (28. Juni 2008)

So, dann werd ich auch mal eine meiner Perlen posten. Da wir die Kollektion schon hatten, wollte ich diesem Add-on noch mal Tribut zahlen


----------



## jojo-sp (7. Juli 2008)

Tach,

hier mal 2 Anständige Spieleverpackungen.

1. Armed Assault (Limited Special Edition)

2. Falcon 3.0 (Extra noch den entsprechenden PC in der Ecke stehen  )


----------



## CiSaR (7. Juli 2008)

So hier mal meine Spielepackungen


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (7. Juli 2008)

Wenn du schon zu faul bist später die Bilder im PC umzudrehen dann halt wenigstens vorher die Kamera gerade


----------



## CiSaR (7. Juli 2008)

ja das wäre ne möglichkeit


----------



## Player007 (8. Juli 2008)

Hab grad ma Bilder von meinem neuen Game Bioshock gemacht.
In der Special Edition ^^

Gruß


----------



## Taigao (8. Juli 2008)

So hier ein Screen meines neuesten Game.

Gruß euer Taigao


----------



## Lee (9. August 2008)

So, dann will ich auch mal:

Hier mein erstes und momentan einziges PS3 Spiel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier eines der besten Star Wars Spiele die es gibt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und jetzt *trommelwirbel*
Das beste Spiel überhaupt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Snaker_ (7. September 2008)

Hier ein Bildchen meiner originalen Spiele.
Eigentlich kaufe ich mir nur Multiplayer Games, wie ich zu den Singleplayer Games gekommen bin ist mir auch ein Rätsel 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## push@max (8. September 2008)

Das ist doch mal eine schöne Sammlung


----------



## emmaspapa (9. September 2008)

Ich könnte mir in den Allerwertesten beißen. Von meinen ca. 700 Games sind nur noch die letzten ca. 300 vollständig in der Verpackung. Die restlichen (seit Anfang der 90er gesammelt) habe ich um die Verpackung und teilweise auch Handbücher erleichtert  und so langweilige Spiele wie den ersten Duke  habe ich damals weggeworfen weil sie mir nicht gefallen haben 

Ich werde mal bei Gelegenheit ein Foto machen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (9. September 2008)

Ich habe bei mir auch nur die wirklichen Schätze gerettet - beim Rest mussten dann auch bei irgendeinem Umzug die Kartons dran glauben.


----------



## STSLeon (11. September 2008)

So das ist meine bescheidene Sammlung


----------



## kays (11. September 2008)

STSLeon schrieb:


> So das ist meine bescheidene Sammlung



Warum hast du denn 2x Rainbow Six Vegas ?


----------



## STSLeon (13. September 2008)

Die eine Version hat irgendeinen Fehler und stürzt immer wieder ab und das andere ist die Gratis-ersatz-Version von Ubisoft


----------



## kays (14. September 2008)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Die eine Version hat irgendeinen Fehler und stürzt immer wieder ab und das andere ist die Gratis-ersatz-Version von Ubisoft



das ist ja geil, sowas hab ich auch noch nicht gehört


----------



## Askahain (25. September 2008)

Habe aufgrund des Artikels dem dieser Thread zugrundeliegt auch mal ein paar von den etwas älteren Packungen aus meiner Sammlung abgelichtet. (Ja, es war vor dem Frühstück daher sind die Bilder etwas verwackelt)

1942: Beilagen sind noch 2 richtig dicke (ca. 1cm) Handbücher. Eins ist die Anleitung das andere ist Historischer Hintergrund mit echten Einheitsaufstellungen und Bewegungen.

Elite2: Mit der tischgroßen Sternenkarte (auf dem Foto nur halb ausgeklappt) 3! beiligenenden Handbüchern und der obligatorischen DD ! 3,5" Diskette mit dem Spiel.

Ultima 8 - Pagan: Stoffkarte, Alumünze mit Pentagram drauf, 8 HD 3,5" Disketten, 2 Handbücher, Werbung, Referenz und Installationsanweisungen.

Wenn ich dazu komme fotografiere ich die Tage noch ein paar von den alten Schinken, die noch mit richtig schönem Beipack ausgeliefert wurden.

MFG

Askahain


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. September 2008)

Askahain schrieb:


> Habe aufgrund des Artikels dem dieser Thread zugrundeliegt auch mal ein paar von den etwas älteren Packungen aus meiner Sammlung abgelichtet. (Ja, es war vor dem Frühstück daher sind die Bilder etwas verwackelt)
> 
> 194*2*: Beilagen sind noch 2 richtig dicke (ca. 1cm) Handbücher. Eins ist die Anleitung das andere ist Historischer Hintergrund mit echten Einheitsaufstellungen und Bewegungen.
> 
> ...



Du meinst 1944


----------



## heartcell (25. September 2008)

das war mein aller erstes^^
*wein*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fiumpf (25. September 2008)

Hier sind meine Schätzchen; bis auf Teil 3 + 12 komplett.


----------



## Lee (25. September 2008)

*neidischsei*
*Unbedingt FF7 haben will*


----------



## G.Skill (7. Oktober 2008)

Fifa 08, Nfs : Ps, Cs:s




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (7. November 2008)

Hab da auch noch was im Schrank gefunden.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## ElfenLied77 (20. November 2008)

...jahahaaa..GER und UK 
Grüße!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Johnny_Rhino (20. November 2008)

Cool, aber warum reicht dir die engl. Collectors Edition nicht???


----------



## ElfenLied77 (20. November 2008)

Johnny_Rhino schrieb:


> Cool, aber warum reicht dir die engl. Collectors Edition nicht???



..hab die Eng. vor 30min von den Ösis bekommen 
Grüße!


----------



## push@max (21. November 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Hab da auch noch was im Schrank gefunden.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die guten alten Klassiker


----------



## Flotter Geist (21. November 2008)

Hab zu Hause noch das Original
Spiel "Red Baron" mit den riesen Disketten und den Landkarten,werde die Tage mal Pics machen.​


----------



## darkKO (9. Dezember 2008)

Hier mal ein Auszug aus meiner Sammlung...mit meinem "grössten Schatz" an oberster Stelle...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## G.Skill (9. Dezember 2008)

Leider nur Deutsche Version 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whoosaa (9. Dezember 2008)

Einige haben den Sinn vom Thread immer noch nicht kapiert.. 

Ich verweise mal auf die ersten Posts.


----------



## G.Skill (9. Dezember 2008)

Was meinst ? ^^


----------



## Whoosaa (9. Dezember 2008)

G.Skill schrieb:


> Was meinst ? ^^



In diesem Thread sollen Bilder von Spielen gepostet werden, die schon einige Jahre (10+) auf dem Buckel haben, echte Klassiker sind oder einfach nur sehr rar sind. Darum geht es hier.


----------



## SlimShady99 (9. Dezember 2008)

Ich pote dann auch mal ein paar von meiner sammlung:

Gears of War: (darf ich das hier überhaupt posten?!)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gta: Vice city (läuft auch auf ATI Grafikkarten )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



TDU - aber in der Metall Box + kompletter straßenkarte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## G.Skill (10. Dezember 2008)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> In diesem Thread sollen Bilder von Spielen gepostet werden, die schon einige Jahre (10+) auf dem Buckel haben, echte Klassiker sind oder einfach nur sehr rar sind. Darum geht es hier.


Achsooo *licht-an* Tut mir Leid,des wusst ich gatnich  Dann bin ich mit CoD : WaW wohl falsch hier xD
Thx für die Info


----------



## potzblitz (3. Januar 2009)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wir haben ja diverse "Zeigt her eure..."-Threads, aber den gibt es offenbar noch nicht. Hier sollt ihr die coolsten Spiele und deren Verpackungen zeigen. Am besten natürlich solche Packungen, die den Namen auch verdienen.



Sie müssen nicht 10 Jahre und älter sein, sondern auch Limited Collectors Edition und extravergante Verpackungen ! Siehe erstes Posting von PCGH_Thilo *"Hier sollt ihr die coolsten Spiele und deren Verpackungen zeigen."

*Also last euch nichtverrückt machen* 
*


----------



## Whoosaa (3. Januar 2009)

potzblitz schrieb:


> Sie müssen nicht 10 Jahre und älter sein, sondern auch Limited Collectors Edition und extravergante Verpackungen ! Siehe erstes Posting von PCGH_Thilo *"Hier sollt ihr die coolsten Spiele und deren Verpackungen zeigen."
> 
> *Also last euch nichtverrückt machen*
> *



Ja, und gleich dahinter steht:



> Am besten natürlich solche Packungen, die den Namen auch verdienen.



Jetzt erklär mir mal, warum eine gerade erschienene Call of Duty: World at War Edition diesen Namen verdienen sollte.
Übrigens gibt es genau diese CE trotz allem schon mindestens 10-mal hier im Thread.


----------



## darkKO (3. Januar 2009)

Na dann...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## OctoCore (3. Januar 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> In diesem Thread sollen Bilder von Spielen gepostet werden, die schon einige Jahre (10+) auf dem Buckel haben, echte Klassiker sind oder einfach nur sehr rar sind. Darum geht es hier.



Über 10 Jahre? Okay! Rarität? Okay!


----------



## OctoCore (3. Januar 2009)

_Im Weltraum hört dich niemand schreien!_
Das ist auch kein Wunder bei dem Getöse, dass die gewaltigen Strahlgeschütze in Freespace 2 machen.
Vergessen wir einfach mal die physikalische Realität.
Nie waren Raumschlachten so schön.  Kilometerlange Schlachtschiffe beharken sich mit turmdicken Energiestrahlen. Und der Spieler mittendrin statt nur dabei. Bis heute unübertroffen. 
Leider geht die Auflösung nur bis 1024x768. Das ist mir heutzutage etwas zu krümelig, sonst würde ich es gleich wieder auf die Festplatte knallen. Aber vielleicht gibt es im Netz ein paar Mods für höhere Auflösung. Ich sollte mich mal auf die Suche machen.


----------



## OctoCore (3. Januar 2009)

Noch mehr Weltraumklassiker:

Ach ja, Wing Commander.
Der erste Teil kam direkt als PC-Version auf den Markt und brachte mit seiner, für damalige Verhältnisse, unglaublich guten 3D-Grafik-Action Amigausern die Tränen in die Augen. Bald darauf kam dann der zweite Teil auf den Markt und wiederholte ohne große technische Neuerungen den Erfolg seines Vorgängers.
Wing Commander III ließ etwas auf sich warten. Das lag nicht zuletzt daran, dass die Zwischensequenzen als Film mit realen Schauspielern gedreht wurden. Auch die Vorgänger lebten von ihren Zwischensequenzen, die aber in einfacher Zeichentrickgrafik daher kamen. Die Realszenen trugen dazu bei, dass WC III die erste Multi-Millionen-Dollar-Produktion der Spielgeschichte wurde.
Im Spiel bekamen es die katzenartigen Kilrathi zum letzten Mal kräftig auf den Pelz, dass das Katzenstreu nur so spritzte. 
Im vierten Teil geht es um menschliche Bösewichte, Verrat, Intrigen und eine faschistoide Verschwörung. Auch nicht schlecht, aber die Kuschelkätzchen haben mir doch etwas gefehlt. 
WC V, Wing Commander Prophecy, liegt hier zwar auch rum, aber als nur als Budget-Version, auf deren Karton nur ein kleines Bild der Vollpreisversion prangt. Also gibt es davon keine Bilder. 
Bei WC V geht es wieder um fiese Außerirdische aus den Tiefen des Weltalls.


----------



## potzblitz (3. Januar 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Jetzt erklär mir mal, warum eine gerade erschienene Call of Duty: World at War Edition diesen Namen verdienen sollte.
> Übrigens gibt es genau diese CE trotz allem schon mindestens 10-mal hier im Thread.



Warum nicht? Für manche ist Sie Cool und verdient es hier zu stehen. Weil Sie vielleicht nicht den ganzen Treade gelesen habe stehen Sie hier doppelt und dreifach und ja ich habe auch die CE von Call of Duty 5 und die Packung|*Metallbox* hat es verdient!

Manchmal macht das Cover schon was besonders aus, auch wenn es eine Euro-DVD Packung ist 

Also nicht für ungut, lass Sie Posten


----------



## BenF (3. Januar 2009)

Ich weiß, dass es gleich Flames regnet, aber ich finde das Ding einfach super!


----------



## Whoosaa (4. Januar 2009)

potzblitz schrieb:


> Also nicht für ungut, lass Sie Posten



Lass ich sie doch auch, ich weise sie nur darauf hin, dass das nicht der ursprüngliche Sinn des Threads ist. 

Aber wenn halt Kiddies mit ihren World at War oder WoW () Verpackungen ankommen wollen, meine Güte, sollen sie halt hier den Thread vollpacken.


----------



## willy (5. Januar 2009)

omg wow-sp****

so, genug wow kiddies abgeflamt, weiter im programm


----------



## benjasso (5. Januar 2009)

Immer diese Spammer

Hier auch mal eher unbekannte Packungen, wenn auch die erste von einem eher neuen Spiel und die zweite gar nicht von einem Spiel ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OctoCore (6. Januar 2009)

Wow! Ein T-Shirt mit FSK-Einstufung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. Januar 2009)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Wow! Ein T-Shirt mit FSK-Einstufung.



Das hab ich auch grad gedacht


----------



## willy (6. Januar 2009)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Wow! Ein T-Shirt mit FSK-Einstufung.



bestimmt mit fsk12 ausschnitt


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (6. Januar 2009)

willy schrieb:


> bestimmt mit fsk12 ausschnitt


 


Also Marke "Schlabberlook" nicht "Hauteng"....

Mfg


----------



## benjasso (6. Januar 2009)

Nicht so ganz. Eher ein normales T-Shirt mit rundem Ausschnitt. Vielleicht finden die das Bild so brutal


----------



## Inquisitor_Kryptman (8. Januar 2009)

Hm.  Bin ich wirklich so alt?  Hab das 1993 als Neuware gekauft.


----------



## computertod (8. Januar 2009)

@Inquisitor_Kryptman
das sind ja noch richtige disketten 
hab mein letztes diskettenlaufwerk vor ner woche rausgeschmissen, vorher wars ca. n´halbes jahr unangeschlossen drin


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (9. Januar 2009)

Inquisitor_Kryptman schrieb:


> Hm. Bin ich wirklich so alt? Hab das 1993 als Neuware gekauft.


 

Boh....das hatte ich auch mal....hat mir gut gefallen....

ooops ich bin auch Alt....

Mfg


----------



## *Hagen* (8. März 2009)

Ein paar meiner Klassiker:

http://www.abload.de/img/img_0186un1i.jpg


----------



## Tom3004 (29. März 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Das hab ich auch grad gedacht


Das müssen die aber glaubich darauf machen, weil wo ich mein Lösungsbuch zu GTA 4 gekauft habe, war auch ein USK 18 Zeichen drauf. 
Dann wollte die Kassiererin mir das ers tnicht geben, aber das war ja nur die USK des Spiels...


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (3. Mai 2009)

Ich finde solche Papp-verpackungen immer sehr Geil.
Solche sollte es öfters mal geben, als immer die Scheiss DVD hüllen.


PS:Und falls wieder Dumme Kommentare kommen wegen WoW-Suchti.
Ich Spiele seit einem knappen halben Jahr nicht mehr.


----------



## Witcher (31. Mai 2009)

Mal ein paar von mir.


----------



## potzblitz (31. Mai 2009)

So da bin ich auch mal wieder mit drei *PAPPSCHACHTELN*. Resident Evil 2 + 3 und Painkiller im Pappkarton!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enconter91 (29. Juni 2009)

Hier sind mal meine.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (29. Juni 2009)

hier meine collectors editions, ne tortenverpackung und n paar normale und budget versionen


----------



## BenF (29. Juni 2009)

Wow wir haben es auf die Main geschafft


----------



## VVeisserRabe (29. Juni 2009)

so, hier der rest, die collectors editions waren allesamt preorder exemplare, was sich mal als gut und mal als insektenproblem erwies^^


----------



## TMX (30. Juni 2009)

Ich hab dann auch noch zwei: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## illuminator (30. Juni 2009)

*Meine Collector's/Special Edition-Sammlung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## platti18 (30. Juni 2009)

hmmm da stimmt was nicht ^^
http://www3.pic-upload.de/30.06.09/djak5t.jpg


----------



## max00 (30. Juni 2009)

So, hier mal meine schönsten Verpackungen!!
Gothic Serie


----------



## Flotter Geist (30. Juni 2009)

[von mir gelöscht] sorry falsch geklickt........


----------



## Puffer (30. Juni 2009)

Hab da auch noch was gefunden.


----------



## kearu (30. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Noch nicht ganz so alt, aber sicher schon Legendär das Spiel.


----------



## BlackDragon (19. Juli 2009)

Als ich die ganzen Spielesammlungen begutachtet habe, ist mir aufgefallen, dass eine große Spieleserie fehlt, nämlich Heroes of Might and Magic. Leider habe ich aber die Originalverpackungen der ersten beiden Teile nicht mehr. 
Habe die beiden ersten Teile allerdings der Vollständigkeit halber trotzdem mit Alternativ-Hüllen dazugepackt.
Die Ubisoft Execlusive-Verpackungen machen jetzt auch nicht unbedingt viel her, aber die Heroes 5 Gold Edition in edlem Schwarz schon. Bis auf 2 Erweiterungen sollte die Sammlung vollständig sein.

Mfg BlackDragon




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein kleines Update:
Nach ein wenig Suchen habe ich doch noch eine Heroes 2-Verpackung gefunden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snapstar123 (21. Juli 2009)

Hier auch mal ein paar Spiele von mir vorallem Baldurs Gate ist eins der besten Spiele die ich jemals gespielt habe, bloss das Spiel hat eine Spieldauer von 1200 Stunden und na ja wenn man alle Teile mit ADD ons Spielen will dan seit ihr so 2 Jahre mit dem Spiel beschäftigt natürlich ohne Ice Wind. Na ja auch Fallout 3 ist der Hammer da ich ja dem Spiel zur Zeit verfallen bin, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Player007 (27. Juli 2009)

Hier sollen ältere und seltenere Spieleverpackungen gezeigt werden, 
für komplette Sammlungen existiert ein anderer Thread:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sonstige-spielethemen/56026-zeigt-her-eure-spielesammlungen.html

Gruß


----------



## poiu (30. Juli 2009)

OK dann mal paar von meinen 

ich kann mich noch an  die Story um die Verpackung erinnern 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das hier ist bissl selten , A1200 Version 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mit der Code Schablone



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ist das Selten kA jedenfalls 1,50€ für bezahl 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Rest im album  KLICK


----------



## Othaku (31. Juli 2009)

*da ist doch auch sowas gemeint oder ?^^*

is schon alt aber immer noch WoW ^^


----------



## Sparkman42 (1. August 2009)

Habe mal ein paar ältere Spieleverpackungen vom Dachboden geholt und zusammengestellt. Sind ein paar nette Sachen dabei. Vielleicht kennt der eine oder andere die noch.


----------



## Th3 GhOst (7. August 2009)

Hab auch was schickes hier 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wird sogar noch zwischen durch gezockt.

@Kearu
Die HL2 CE is ja mal endgeil 
Echt klasse


 gruß
Th3 GhOst


----------



## potzblitz (23. August 2009)

So muß eine *Diablo II* Spielepackung aussehen ​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## poiu (8. Oktober 2009)

hab gestern  was besonders gefunden XD 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whoosaa (8. Oktober 2009)

poiu schrieb:


> hab gestern  was besonders gefunden XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fehlt da nicht was?


----------



## Zephyr (18. Oktober 2009)

Habe auch mal zwei alte Spiele rausgekramt 

Die ersten beiden Bilder gehören zu Fußball Total! von 1995. Auf der Verpackung noch der schöne Hinweis "Von allen Fußballsimulationen die bislang realistischste!"  Hat aber echt ne menge Spaß gemacht.

Dann das Spiel Tornado... von 1993. Mit meinen 4 Jahren hab ich da natürlich erstmal garnichts verstanden  und ein paar Jahre später war es immer noch sehr kompliziert. Zu sehen sind in der Mitte die Tastenbelegung (beidseitig beschriftet), oben und unten jeweils eine Karte, auf deren Rückseite auch nochmal jeweils eine andere Karte (War Zone 1-3 + Training Zone). Dann noch das 336-seitige Handbuch, was zum spielen echt hilfreich war, auch wenns sehr Umfangreich ist 

Jaja.. das waren noch Zeiten


----------



## Momchilo (24. Oktober 2009)

Ohh nein...
Ich habe vorgestern meinen Schrank aufgeräumt und ganz viele Hüllen weggeschmissen, nun sehe ich den Thread.
Unter anderem: Die Patrizier 2, Sielder 2, Age of Empires I, Aladin (3 Disketten), Quake 3 usw.
Nur noch die CDs und Disketten vorhanden


----------



## Faxe (29. Oktober 2009)

BlackDragon schrieb:


> Als ich die ganzen Spielesammlungen begutachtet habe, ist mir aufgefallen, dass eine große Spieleserie fehlt, nämlich Heroes of Might and Magic.
> 
> Mfg BlackDragon



Da kann ich aushelfen 

Mal ein Überblick der "Complete Edition":



Wünderschöner Weißer Karton mit goldenem "Heroes" Greif und Schriftzug
Teil 1-5 mit allen Addons
Gebundenes Artbook
Poster, beidseitig (eine Seite Artwork, andere Seite Kreaturenüberblick)
Heroes Tarot Spiel
Heroes T-Shirt
Kreaturen und Rassen Guide
Alles in allem Klasse!

Meine ganze Spielesammlung passt nicht wirklich auf ein Foto, deshalb noch ein Bild der "S.T.A.L.K.E.R Collectors Edition".


----------



## boerigard (1. November 2009)

Ok, dann fange ich mal.
Ultima 5 und Ultima 6, beide mit Stoffkarte.
Bei Ultima 6 sind beide Diskettengrößen dabei gewesen. Bei Ultima 5 nicht, weil es sich dabei um die Amiga-Version handelt .


----------



## boerigard (1. November 2009)

Drei Spiele aus meiner "aktiven" American Football Zeit.
Mike Ditka Ultimate Football, mit Code-Wheel. Ja, so sah damals der Kopierschutz aus. War ein nettes Spiel.

Dann, Tom Landry Strategy Football. Großer Karton, wenig drin. Spiel war ganz nett, auch wenn man nicht selber spielen konnte, sondern nur die Spielzüge auswählte.

Und einer meiner ersten richtigen Fehlkäufe: John Madden Football 2. Ich hatte eine Fortsetzung des genialen John Madden Football für Amiga erwartet .
Die Rechnung lag auch noch bei: 73,95 DM. Gekauft am 27.10.1992. Bei: Oliver Heck Funny Software in Hannover. Den Laden gibt es schon mindestens 15 Jahre nicht mehr.


----------



## boerigard (1. November 2009)

Dreimal Commander:

Wing Commander Deluxe Edition: Includes Secret Missions 1&2. Preis damals (1992) 104,95 DM.

Wing Commander 2, plus beide Special Operations. Ein Speech-Pack gab es auch noch, habe ich auch noch. Irgendwo .

Und der Strike Commander, plus Speech-Pack. Das Strike Commander: Tactical Operations Pack fliegt hier auch noch irgendwo rum.
Edit:  Ok. Tactial Operations nachgereicht.


----------



## boerigard (1. November 2009)

Pirates mit Papierkarte. Dass das Handbuch nicht in die Packung passt, ist keine optische Täuschung. Das Handbuch gehört zur C64-Version. Schon damals hat man beim Gebrauchtkauf nicht immer alles original bekommen .

Wonderland mit Poster und Papierkarte. Schönes Spiel gewesen, Mischung aus Text- und Graphikadventure.

Wizardry 6: Bane of the Cosmic Forge. Auf den unteren Karten konnte man seine Chars eintragen. Das kleine Heftchen oben (Magicword/Iconlist) war die Codeabfrage (schwarz auf dunkelrot gedruckt).


----------



## boerigard (1. November 2009)

NHL Hockey von EA Sports. Da war die Eishockeywelt auf dem PC noch in Ordnung . Interessant der Blick auf die Rechnung (vom 23.11.93):
1 NHL  99,95 DM
- Retour B-Wing 59,95 DM
= 40 DM
Dafür bekomme ich wahrscheinlich Schelte, aber zur Entschuldigung, ich kann mich da gar nicht mehr dranerinnern .

Und das andere große Eishockey-Spiel zu der Zeit: Wayne Gretzki Hockey 3.


----------



## boerigard (1. November 2009)

Flugsimulatoren und ein Mann mit Hut.

Falcon. Auch schon damals mit dickem Handbuch. Gut 140 Seiten stark. 

Dann, Flight of the Intruder, mit Karte und 230 Seiten starken Flight-Manual als Ringbuch.

Und der gute Indiana Jones, mit Henry Jones Graltagebuch, Codetabelle (mit roter Brille).

Edit: Noch den Roten Baron dazu. Mit drei Papierkarten (beidseitig bedruckt), der Spielanleitung (50 Seiten) und der Historical Overview & Control Documentation als Ringbuch (zur Seitenzahl kann ich nichts sagen, da die Seiten mit A-X + Zahl gekennzeichnet sind, aber dürften wohl über 100 Seiten sein, mit historischen Fotos).


----------



## Sarge_70 (2. November 2009)

Painkiller hat das Shooter-Genre zwar nicht revolutionniert , einmal muss man's aber gezockt haben.

Was dem Game alles fehlt, kann man nicht mit der Verpackung wieder wett machen, aber sie sieht für meinen Geschmack verdammt gut aus. 


Mfg






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boerigard (3. November 2009)

Zwei "Flugsimulatoren" von Lucasfilm Games.

Their Finest Hour: The Batle of Britain. Handbuch 200 Seiten stark, behandelt die Luftschlacht um England, viele historische Fotos, und eine ausklappbare Karte.
Ich meine mich zuerinnern, dass hier noch ein Codewheel bei lag. Muss verloren gegangen sein.

Battlehawks 1942. Ringbuch mit etwa 140 Seiten, wieder viele Fotos und mehrere Karten zum ausklappen.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (3. November 2009)

Mein neuestes!


----------



## boerigard (6. November 2009)

Syndicate + Addon American Revolt. Das Addon brachte nicht viel neues, aber der Schwierigkeitsgrad war schön ... schön schwer .

Privateer + Speech Pack. Für was man früher alles exta bezahlt hat .


----------



## Whoosaa (6. November 2009)

Man, du hast ja 'ne richtige Schätzesammlung..


----------



## Sarge_70 (6. November 2009)

Hab mir gedacht, kauf dir doch mal wieder ein Spiel, und wenn du schon mal da bist, dann nimm auch gleich das Gesamt-Paket mit. 

Schliesslich ziehe ich in den Krieg. 


Das Strategiebuch ist für mich auf jeden Fall Gold wert.  



Mfg






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boerigard (9. November 2009)

Zwei Adventures von Dynamix (Sierra On-Line).

Heart of China. Mit nett gemachtem Travel-Guide aus hochwertigem Papier. Das Spiel war auf neun Disketten. Ohne Festplatte nur schwerlich spielbar, aber möglich.

Rise of the Dragon. Kam auf zehn Disketten und war um einige Ecken schlechter spielbar als Heart of China. Da war der Diskettenwechsel-Algorithmus nicht optimiert . Nur mit Festplatte zu empfehlen.


----------



## hellmexx (25. November 2009)

vlt ist das zu viel neues?


----------



## Katamaranoid (25. November 2009)

hellmexx schrieb:


> vlt ist das zu viel neues?



nutzt du no cds oder was machst du, wenn du Pariah spielen willst?


----------



## riedochs (25. November 2009)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R 4 Life:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hellmexx (25. November 2009)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> nutzt du no cds oder was machst du, wenn du Pariah spielen willst?


 
nie mehr im leben würde ich dieses spiel auf die platte ziehen
wenn es hard auf hard kommt muss ich alles abstaplen


----------



## Katamaranoid (25. November 2009)

hellmexx schrieb:


> nie mehr im leben würde ich dieses spiel auf die platte ziehen
> wenn es hard auf hard kommt muss ich alles abstaplen



axo... schei*e dad game ? ^^


----------



## superman1989 (3. Dezember 2009)

yo mein MW 2 packet!

heise bei steam: _BLADE_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boerigard (3. Dezember 2009)

Zwei "Flugsimulatoren" aus dem Hause Microprose.

Gunship. Einer der Ur-Väter der Hubschrauber-Simulatoren. Mit Tastatur-Overlay (beidseitig bedruckt). 

F-19 Stealth-Fighter. Da war dann schon ein dickes Handbuch bei, wie sich das für einen Flugsimulator in der damaligen Zeit gehörte .
Und zwei farbige Einsatzkarten (beidseitig bedruckt).
Hier war auch noch ein Tastatur-Overlay bei, aber das hatte ich ausgeschnitten, sieht daher nicht mehr so fotogen aus .


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (4. Dezember 2009)

C&C Alarmstufe Rot 3  Die Verpackung ist einfach genial, ich kaufe nur noch die Steal Box =P

und auserdem war ein (nichtmehr vorhandenes) Poster der Schauspielerinnen dabei 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (3. Januar 2010)

Kleine Sammlung von mir...


----------



## LOGIC (7. Januar 2010)

*ZEHN*
*ADVENTURES*
Die Adventure Spielesammlung​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jan565 (7. Januar 2010)

Nun kommt mal was von mir, meine Final Fantasy Sammlung! Leider fehlen mir noch viele Teile der Serie bis ich die endlich komplett habe.


----------



## Phonix1 (8. Februar 2010)

Paraworld: das Spiel ist zwar nicht soo der Brüller, dafür ist aber die Packung extrems geil
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-4529297/HPIM1017.jpg.html
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-4529295/HPIM1016.jpg.html
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-4529292/HPIM1015.jpg.html


----------



## Raokhar (12. Februar 2010)

Hallo, toller Thread!

Hier zwei von meinen "Schätzchen":

*Ultima IX: Ascension* (1999)

Inhalt:

Pappschachtel
CD-Hülle mit 2 CD-ROMs
40 x 40 cm Stoffkarte(!) von Britannia
8 Tarot-Karten (gibt es auch im Spiel bei der Charaktergenerierung)
Journal (60 Seiten Handbuch)
Magiebuch (40 Seiten)
Mini-Poster, welches die Geschichte der Ultima-Serie erzählt
Installationsanleitung


*WarCraft III: Reign of Chaos - US Collector's Edition* (2002)

Inhalt:

Stabile Verpackung
The Art of WarCraft Artbook (176 Seiten)
Handbuch (168 Seiten)
4 DIN A4 Pappposter der im Spiel verfügbaren Rassen
Heftchen mit den Techtrees der im Spiel verfügbaren Rassen
Blizzard Spielekatalog
Spiel-CD
Soundtrack-CD
Making-Of DVD

und das später erschienene Addon The Frozen Throne (UK-Version),
inklusive Mauspad als Geschenk von Blizzard UK


----------



## Flotter Geist (12. Februar 2010)

Hab hier auch noch Ultima rumliegen spielst du das noch,hab es letztens mal wieder durchgespielt und es läuft auch noch unter Win 7.


----------



## Raokhar (12. Februar 2010)

Ja, Ultima IX läuft auf 'nem Windows 7 x64-System wunderbar.


----------



## Bu11et (24. März 2010)

Hab auch paar Games von mir ausgekrammt


----------



## Painkiller (29. März 2010)

So, hier mal meine Sammlung

Sind PC-Games & DVD´s.... 

Aufgenommen mit dem Sony Erricson Aino...
Quali ist daher nicht so gut...


----------



## Johnny_Rhino (29. März 2010)

Schöne Sammlung, aber sammelst du die Spiele ausschließlich oder zockst du sie auch?

Frage deshalb, weil auf den Bildern die meisten Games eingeschweißt sind.


----------



## LOGIC (29. März 2010)

Das war glaub ich das erste Foto nach seinem groß einkauf  

Wieso sind die noch alle verpackt ?


----------



## Painkiller (29. März 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Das war glaub ich das erste Foto nach seinem groß einkauf
> 
> Wieso sind die noch alle verpackt ?




Sind fast alles Collector´s Editionen, und die sammel ich...^^

Hab fast jedes Spiel einmal in der Collectors und einmal in der normalen Edition...


----------



## LOGIC (29. März 2010)

Das muß ja was kosten^^


----------



## Painkiller (29. März 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Das muß ja was kosten^^




Mhm, ist gar nicht mal so teuer...

Kauf die über einen bekannten, der bekommt des zeug zum einkaufspreis...^^ 

btw.

Viele der Spiele sind von anderen verdeckt. Ich werde die Woche nochmals neue Uploaden auf denen man alle sieht.... vllt. sogar heute...


----------



## LOGIC (29. März 2010)

Fragst du dich nicht manchmal was den so dort alles drin ist ?


----------



## Painkiller (29. März 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Fragst du dich nicht manchmal was den so dort alles drin ist ?




Steht ja meistens auf der Rückseite...^^ 


Und jede kauf ich auch nicht.... Muss vom Inhalt her schon was bieten....^^

Einige hab ich aber auch geschenkt bekommen...

Angefangen hat alles mit Bioshock I. Das hab ich gewonnen....^^ 


Edit. Extra für LOGIC meinen Schrank ausgeräumt.... 

Das einzige was jetzt noch orginal verpackt ist, ist eine Logitech G19....

Ansonsten bin ich auf der Suche nach einem größeren Schrank...
Wenn also jemand ne Idee hat, bitte per PN... thx


----------



## boerigard (30. März 2010)

Hier mal ein paar alte Rennspiel-Klassiker.

Die Bleifuss-Reihe: Bleifuss, Bleifuss 2 und Bleifuss Rally.
Damals mit einem Thrustmaster-Lenkrad gespielt (irgendwo liegt das auch noch rum). Natürlich noch ohne Forcefeedback .

Neben Bleifuss 2 liegt Ultimate Race Pro. Wahrscheinlich eher unbekannt. Wenn man hier auf die Packung schaut, sieht man unter dem 3DFX-Aufkleber einen Extreme PowerVR Aufkleber. Neben 3DFX ein anderer Anbieter für 3D-Beschleunigerkarten zu der Zeit. Heute auch in Vergessenheit geraten. 
Anfangs hatte Ultimate Race Pro nur Unterstützung für Power VR Karten und lag deshalb auch nur solchen Karten bei (kein freier Verkauf). Das war fast ein Grund für mich damals mir eine Power VR Karte zu kaufen. Zum Glück kam bald dann auch 3DFX-Unterstützung. 

Und dann noch zwei andere Rennspiele, die eine 3D-Beschleunigerkarte voraussetzten. Bei Wipeout 2097 steht es auch groß auf der Packung: Benötigt 3D-Beschleunigerkarte. Und hier ist keine Fermi gemeint .


----------



## david430 (30. März 2010)

@painkiller
bei Dir siehts ja aus, wie in nem hardware und spiele laden


----------



## Painkiller (31. März 2010)

david430 schrieb:


> @painkiller
> bei Dir siehts ja aus, wie in nem hardware und spiele laden


 

Stimmt da fehlt nicht mehr viel dazu...^^
Mein neueste Errungenschaft ist eine Collector´s Edition von Act of War
(günstig auf Amazon erwischt!)

Brauch jetzt erst mal einen Schrank wo das alles rein passt....


----------



## Testsieger (2. April 2010)

hier mal meine games


----------



## boerigard (2. April 2010)

Hier mal zwei uralte PC-Prügler.

Erster ist FX Fighter. Sogar ein PC-exklusiver Titel. Grafisch zwar schon in "hübschen" 3D, aber spielerisch war der aber doch recht beschränkt.

Zweiter ist bestimmt bekannter (von der PS1): Battle Arena Toshinden. Lief auf dem PC mit einigen Grafikfehlern, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## Painkiller (17. April 2010)

So, mal wieder ein Update von mir....

Act of War Collectors Edition & Two Worlds Royal Edition


----------



## thysol (7. Mai 2010)

Metro 2033


----------



## querfeldein (15. Mai 2010)

*Thief :  The Dark Project*

so, erstmal die Packung abstauben.
-Thief:  The Dark Project
-Looking Glass Studios
-EIDOS Interactive
-1998



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## querfeldein (15. Mai 2010)

*Warcraft II: Tides Of Darkness - Exklusiv Edition*

Warcraft II: Tides Of Darkness - Exklusiv Edition
-Blizzard Entertainment (irgend so ne kleine Softwareschmide)
-MS-DOS CD-ROM (kompatibel mit Windoof 95 und Windows 3.1)
-Exklusiv Vetrieb von Bomico Enterainment Software
-1995/96



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## querfeldein (15. Mai 2010)

*Command & Conquer: Teil 1 Der Tiberiumkonflikt und Mission CD*

Erstes Bild: Sammlung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


, dann:

Command & Conquer: Teil 1 Der Tiberiumkonflikt und Mission CD
-Sammlerdingsbums
-Designed for Windows 95
-Westwood Studios
-EA
-1999 (Original vom 1995/96, wer hats ?)
-Produzent: Ed Del Castillo (Liquid Entertainment (Battle Realms) und hat glaub auch bei Ultima IX mitgewurstelt an der Seite von Lord Fetish) ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## querfeldein (15. Mai 2010)

*Command & Conquer: Red Alert English und Red Alert 2 Deutsch mit Mission CD*

Command & Conquer: Red Alert English und Red Alert 2 Deutsch mit Mission CD
-Wie was Red Alert oder Alarmstufe Rot, das ist ja ein Durcheinander.
-Red Alert auf English
-Command & Conquer 2: Alarmstufe Rot (eigentlich dasselbe)
-C&C 2: AR Mission CD mit Mauspad
-1996/97
-Ed Del Castilo ist auch hier dabei


----------



## querfeldein (15. Mai 2010)

*Command & Conquer: Tiberium Sun*

Command & Conquer: Tiberian Sun 
-Englisch
-ohne Ed Del Castillo 
-Westwood Studios
-EOA (altes Logo von EA)
-Windows 95/98
-1999
-bleiches Cover, zu lange an der Sonne...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## querfeldein (15. Mai 2010)

*Command & Conquer: Alarmstufe 2*

Command & Conquer: Alarmstufe 2
-immer noch Westwood Studios
-aber nun EA Games (die wollten scheinbar expandieren, EA Food, EA Shoes usw.) ^^
-leider nur DVD Hülle
-Jahr 2000
-Nicht für die Vermietung bestimmt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## querfeldein (15. Mai 2010)

*FPS Redneck Rampage, Doom, DN3D, Sinm Far Cry*

Redneck Rampage
-Xatrix Entertainment
-Interplay
-Xatrix programmierte später noch King Pin
-1997



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Duke Nukem: Atomic Edition
-Neue Levels, Hülle lieblos gemacht
-3D Realms
-GT Interactive
-Sollen wir noch auf DNF warten ?
-1996
-Ursprünglich glaub 1995, wer hats ?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sin
-Ritual Entertainment
-Activision
-Spiel auf Englisch
-Open GL
-1998



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Doom
-Mit Langhaar John Romero, verkauft er jetzt Shampoo ?
-id Software
-GT Interactive
-1995 
-Ursprünglich 1993, wer hats ?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Far Cry
-Crytek
-Ubisoft
-2004, boa wie neu
-5 CDs



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whoosaa (15. Mai 2010)

Geile Sammlung. 
Wo hast du denn diese geniale Far Cry-Box her? Die habe ich längere Zeit gesucht, aber nirgends mehr gefunden.. 
Daraufhin musste ich mich mit der 5 CD-Plastik-Dingsda abgeben, allerdings eben ohne anständiges Handbuch oder Hülle..
Du weißt nicht zufällig, ob es die noch gibt? Bevorzugt US-Version.


----------



## querfeldein (16. Mai 2010)

*Bullfrog Sammlung: Dungeon Keeper*

@Whoosaa: Am Herausgabetag gekauft, ist die US Version, hab ich ganz normal im Laden gekauft, in der Schweiz. Mhh, ob es die noch gibt, weiss nicht, wahrscheinlich nur noch in Auktionen, hätte ich 2, könntest eins haben 

Dungeon Keeper I Deutsch
-Bullfrog
-EA (steht ganz klein auf Packung)
-Petra Molyneux 
-Mark Healey (Little Big Planet)
-mit Alt+R kann man die Auflösung ändern, benötigt aber 16 MB RAM)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dungeon Keeper I Englisch
-Bullfrog
-kein EA Zeichen auf der Packung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dungeon Keeper I - The Deeper Dungeons En
-Zusatzmissionen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## querfeldein (16. Mai 2010)

*Bullfrog Sammlung: Diverse*

Theme Park
-Designer Series by Bullfrog
-Distributed by Electronic Arts
-1994
-Amiga
-Made in England



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Populous
-Amiga



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Syndicate, Magic Carpet II und Powermonger



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shimmyrot (17. Mai 2010)

Anno 1404 Limited Edition

Echte Holzbox im "antiken Look" 

mit
-Mandelsamen
-Artworkbook
-Bonus DVD
-Poster
-Kompass in schicker Holzschachtel
-Spiel


----------



## SpatteL (17. Mai 2010)

Hab auch mal ein paar meiner Schachteln geknipst.
Ist zwar mMn nix besonderes dabei, aber egal. ^^


----------



## Weeper (17. Mai 2010)

Ein paar Fotos von mir


----------



## Olaf Oktober (18. Mai 2010)

Hier eins meiner Lieblingsgames - KGB (Point & Click Adventure), daß mich seinerzeit sehr lange an den PC fesselte. Und beachtet bitte den Text zum Urheberrecht... da drohte Raubkopierern eine wirklich pöse, pöse Strafe...  

Für Frieden und Sozialismus - Seid bereit!


----------



## Hitman-47 (31. Mai 2010)

Ein paar die gerade griffbereit rumlagen:


----------



## labernet (31. Mai 2010)

so, meine kleine sammlung mal, die cd hüllen rechts neben den dvd hüllen sind die, aus den papierschachteln, von daher hab ich se nicht nochmal fotographiert 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SiQ (8. Juli 2010)

Damit der Thread nicht stirbt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## querfeldein (2. Januar 2011)

Hab heute mal bei Blizzard nachgefragt wie den die Packungen aussehen die man bei ihnen im Shop kauft, hier die Antwort:
-----------------
"Pappschachteln werden in den allermeisten Fällen nicht mehr produziert und vertrieben. Im Falle von Diablo II werden Sie das Spiel in einer DVD-Hülle (mit Kurzanleitung) bekommen."
-----------------

Das heisst die liefern gar nicht das was dort abgebildet wird, finde ich nicht so toll, knapp hätte ich Diablo II dort bestellt.
Ich finde das ist echt armseelig, so eine stinkreiche Firma wie Blizz könnte doch schöne Packungen mit Gimmick drin herstellen. Naja, solange die Kunden Digitale Downloads kaufen und Steam schön Umsatz macht, ist das wohl ein Traum von mir.

Gruss und gutes neues Jahr
Q


----------



## Painkiller (15. März 2011)

Hier mal ein kleines Update von mir...


----------



## ToPPi (15. Juni 2011)

Meine bescheidene Sammlung, neuester Zugang Brink. Hab relativ viel aus Keystores, bestelle mittlerweile aber lieber aus UK, die haben dann auch kein überdimensionales USK Logo


----------



## Flotter Geist (15. Juni 2011)

Meine "Sammlung"


----------



## kingkoolkris (4. Juli 2011)

Meine Oldschool Sammlung (alles Erstausgaben, Big Box)


Duke Nukem 3D
The Need For Speed
Sam & Max Hit The Road
Quarantine
Strike Commander
Maniac Mansion (Atari ST)
Beneath A Steel Sky
Red Baron
Bioforge
Resident Evil 2
Grand Theft Auto
TIE Fighter
Dark Forces
Deus Ex (US BigBox)
Indycar Racing
Bundesliga Manager Hattrick
Bleifuss
Command & Conquer (Win95 Edition)
Pitfall - Das Maya Abenteuer
Flight Unlimited 2
Soldier Of Fortune
Innocent Until Caught (nicht im Bild)
Mortal Kombat 3 (nicht im Bild)
Popolous (nicht im Bild)
LHX Attack Chopper (nicht im Bild)

Das waren noch selige Zeiten mit den Big Boxes. Ich weigere mich irgendwie ein Spiel in DVD-Hülle zu kaufen, das habe ich Anfang der 90er einfach anders kennengelernt


----------



## Whoosaa (5. Juli 2011)

Wow.. sowas wollen wir sehen! Sehr nice. 

Was mir so am Rande auffällt: Damals hieß es ja anscheinend noch "*The* Need For Speed".
Meiner Meinung nach, die sich jetzt gerade so gebildet hat, hört sich das viel besser an als nur "Need For Speed", wie es heute heißt.
Das "The" gibt dem "Need For Speed" einfach eine viel stärkere Bedeutung, erhöht das irgendwie.. mMn.^^


----------



## sp01 (5. Juli 2011)

Mein bescheiden Sammlung (Bild volgt später):
Lucasarts Simulations Classic
Armord Fist
Need For Speed // Special Edition
Need For Speed /// Hot Pursuit
Need for Speed 4 Brennender Asphalt
Need for Speed 5 Porsche
Need for Speed Underground
Need for Speed Underground 2
Test Drive off road
Fifa 98
EARTH 2150
EARTH 2150 Moon Project
Tomp Raider
Halfe Live
Halfe Live operating force
Counterstrike
Counterstrike CS:S
Sim City
Sim City 3000 D
Die Sidler 3
Die Sidler 3 Missions CD
Die Sidler 3 Das Geheimnis der Amazonen
Stalker clear sky
Rogue Spear
Crysis  Warhead
wow: Classic
wow: Burnig Crusade
wow: Wrath of the Lich King
wow: Cataclysm (Collector Edition)


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (2. Oktober 2011)

Hi
wollte auch mal ein paar Bilder loswerden. :XD

Ich habe ca .400PC Games (inkl. vollversionen verschiedener Spiele-Magazine)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dazu kommen noch hunderte C64 tittel(die ich leider nicht mehr spielen kann ,da das laufwerk den Geist aufgegeben hat)

Etliche PS 1+2 Games.


Einzigste besonderheit währe vlt.Far Cry.
Da hab ich die erste version ,die sofort nachdem meine Frau sie gekauft hatte, aus den Regalen genommen wurden.
Bei der Version konnte man mit Cheats den Jugendschutz aushebeln..oder so ...weiss nicht mehr genau.
Die Reguläre Deutsche version hab ich später gekauft,um alle Mods spielen zu können.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MFG


PS.:hätte fast meine 20Steam-Games vergessen.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (15. Oktober 2011)

Heute ist das bestellte Crysis 2 ,aus England ,angekommen.
(War am billigsten(14,99€)spiel normal auch lieber die Deutsche Version)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG


----------



## Whoosaa (15. Oktober 2011)

Alter, habt ihr beide damals gleich nach Release Far Cry gekauft?! Sehr nice.


----------



## poiu (16. Oktober 2011)

da hab ich auch noch was  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (16. Oktober 2011)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Alter, habt ihr beide damals gleich nach Release Far Cry gekauft?! Sehr nice.


 

Welche beide???^^
"beide" dieselbe KillerPfote!!??
:XXDD
Hab endlich Crysis 2 und wollte meine Crysis komplettsammlung zeigen(fehlt ja die D version (wie du auf den oberen Bildern sehen kannst))


MFG


----------



## Whoosaa (16. Oktober 2011)

KillerPfote schrieb:
			
		

> Welche beide???^^
> "beide" dieselbe KillerPfote!!??
> :XXDD
> Hab entlich Crysis 2 und wollte meine Crysis komplettsammlung zeigen(fehlt ja die D version (wie du auf den oberen Bildern sehen kannst))
> ...



Achsooooo. Und mein Arzt meinte, ich bräuchte keine Brille..


----------



## poiu (17. Oktober 2011)

@KillerPfote danke, Album war auf Privat gestellt Oo jetzt sollte esaber sichtbar sein


----------



## riotmilch (17. Oktober 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Hier mal ein kleines Update von mir...


 
Wie bei dir noch fast alles eingeschweißt is 
Haste die Sachen nie gespielt oder dir die Spiele zwei mal gekauft?


----------



## Painkiller (17. Oktober 2011)

riotmilch schrieb:


> Wie bei dir noch fast alles eingeschweißt is
> Haste die Sachen nie gespielt oder dir die Spiele zwei mal gekauft?



Oi, das ist ja noch die alte Sammlung.  Die ist noch nicht auf den neuesten Stand. 

Aktuell sieht es so aus: 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/38423--painkiller--albums-pains-world-4748.html

Zum Thema eingeschweißt: 

Nur die Collectors Editionen sind eingeschweißt. Sowohl Games als auch DVD/Blu-Rays.  Sind alle noch OVP. Ich sammel die schon eine lange Zeit. Da ich die Editionen schon lange im Voraus bestelle, zahle ich auch nicht wirklich viel.  Der Großteil meiner Spiele läuft über Steam. Daher muss ich nicht sehr viel doppelt kaufen.


----------



## riotmilch (17. Oktober 2011)

Naja, wenn die CE's eimgeschweißt bleiben, kaufst du dir also noch mal die normale Version zum Zocken?


----------



## Painkiller (17. Oktober 2011)

riotmilch schrieb:


> Naja, wenn die CE's eimgeschweißt bleiben, kaufst du dir also noch mal die normale Version zum Zocken?



Nicht immer... Ich komm im Moment kaum zum zocken. Wenn ich mal spiele, dann entweder Deus Ex Human Revolution oder Dead Island via Coop.  Meistens schlag ich dann bei Steam zu, wenn es mal wieder einen schönen Rabatt gibt.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (17. Oktober 2011)

poiu schrieb:


> @KillerPfote danke, Album war auf Privat gestellt Oo jetzt sollte esaber sichtbar sein




Nein sehe leider nichts..


...aber coole Signatur^^.


----------



## poiu (7. November 2011)

okay dann noch mal


----------



## luckyjoker1979 (7. April 2012)

Ich stecke gerade im Umzug und bin dabei sehr viel wegzuwerfen. Google verwies mich jetzt hierher, also das es Liebhaber von Verpackungen gibt. 
Einige wenige will ich behalten, aber viele brauche ich nicht mehr. 

Sind alte Amiga-Schachteln, so aus den frühen 90er Jahren. Wer was will, soll mir ne Mail schreiben, hab ich bei der Anmeldung erlaubt, aber bitte nur Selbstabholer und bitte bald, da ich die Tage dann wegwerfen werde. Wohne noch in Oberschleißheim.

Viele Grüße, 
Michael


----------



## Painkiller (14. April 2012)

"Kleines" Update....  

So siehts aktuell aus! 

Alles was ihr auf den Bildern seht ist noch original verpackt! Mit Außnahme der GTX285.


----------



## RapToX (15. April 2012)

sieht ja wirklich toll aus, aber warum zur hölle ist das alles noch original verpackt? oO
klar ist das ganze dann wertvoller, aber willst du die spiele denn nicht auch mal spielen oder kaufst du dir die alle noch ein zweites mal? 

edit: wer lesen kann... die erklärung gibts ja oben schon^^


----------



## bofferbrauer (29. Mai 2012)

Ach du Schande, würde ich alle meine Originalverpackungen knipsen und hier Posten wäre das Forum zu klein; dürften locker +100 sein


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (29. Mai 2012)

Geil geil geil 

Ich hätte sie alle ausgepackt, allein schon um den ganzen Krimskrams anzugucken


----------



## Painkiller (29. Mai 2012)

> Ich hätte sie alle ausgepackt, allein schon um den ganzen Krimskrams anzugucken


Woot? oO Niemals!  

Aber langsam brauch ich mehr Platz. Die CE von Diablo III ist noch neu dazu gekommen, und so langsam wirds eng im Schrank. xD


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (29. Mai 2012)

<> schrieb:


> Woot? oO Niemals!
> 
> Aber langsam brauch ich mehr Platz. Die CE von Diablo III ist noch neu dazu gekommen, und so langsam wirds eng im Schrank. xD


 
Ich wüsste, wie du zumindest einen freien Stellplatz bekommst


----------



## Ickis99 (29. Mai 2012)

Da im anderen Spielesammlungs-Thread eher nichts mehr los ist, stelle ich her mal ein Update rein. Wer Fotos der einzelnen Verpackungen mit Inhalt haben möchte, für den kann ich das gern bewerkstelligen.

Primär- und Sekundärsammlung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Painkiller (30. Mai 2012)

> Ich wüsste, wie du zumindest einen freien Stellplatz bekommst


Echt jetzt?  



> Da sich im anderen Spielesammlungs-Thread eher nichts mehr los  ist, stelle ich her mal ein Update rein. Wer Fotos der einzelnen  Verpackungen mit Inhalt haben möchte, für den kann ich das gern  bewerkstelligen.


Bitte den Foren internen Bilderupload benutzen! 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-how-bilderupload-im-forum-version-2-1-a.html


----------



## Rail (22. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iltispiltis (11. September 2012)

Ickis, tolle sammlung! Was mich bei solchen Sammlungen interessiert: Die meisten Titel zum release gekauft? 

Pandemonium und Croc waren meine ersten Spieleerfahrungen.


----------



## Ickis99 (12. September 2012)

Die meisten seit ~1996 ja. Aber die älteren konnte ich erst später über Ebay und dergleichen auftreiben. Mein Ziel ist möglichst alle PC-Spiele die ich je gespielt habe, im Regal stehen zu haben. Aber da hab ich noch so einiges vor mir . Die ältesten Schachteln, die ich beim Release gekauft habe, sind glaub ich Shine und Bad Mojo. Croc ist schon ein Weilchen her, aber das *hutschbäh* beim Hüpfen hab ich immer noch im Ohr ^^


----------



## DarkBlue (21. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zephyr (28. November 2012)

Ickis99 schrieb:


> Da im anderen Spielesammlungs-Thread eher nichts mehr los ist, stelle ich her mal ein Update rein. Wer Fotos der einzelnen Verpackungen mit Inhalt haben möchte, für den kann ich das gern bewerkstelligen.
> 
> Primär- und Sekundärsammlung:
> 
> ...



Das ist ja schon ne gewaltige Sammlung. Wenn man mal bedenkt, wie viel Kohle da reinfließt .. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kennt jemand diesen Spieletitel? Ich hab es damals sooo oft versucht zu spielen, aber ich hab nichts länger als ein paar Sekunden in der Luft halten können  Dabei muss man bedenken, dass ich zu der Zeit auch noch sehr jung war. Ich schätze mal, dass ich das Spiel ungefähr seit 1997 habe. Da war ich 8. Nunja, ich glaub da ist es noch ok sowas nicht gebacken zu bekommen 

Die Bilder sind schon älter, ich weiß leider nicht mehr genau wo das Spiel liegt. Ich muss die Kiste noch mal suchen und es auf nem alten PC zum laufen bekommen.


----------



## Painkiller (30. November 2012)

In meiner Sammlung hat sich auch so einiges getan. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/38423--painkiller--albums-pains-world-4748.html


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (30. November 2012)

<> schrieb:


> In meiner Sammlung hat sich auch so einiges getan.
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/38423--painkiller--albums-pains-world-4748.html


 
Nice Nice  Ist die Filmsammlung neu? Hast du dich über die Battleship "Special Edition" geärgert? Wollte mir das Teil auch kaufen, hab aber vorher schon mitbekommen dass das nur ein hässlicher Papp-Karton wird 

Fehlt nur noch das Ironmen Steelbook


----------



## Painkiller (30. November 2012)

> Ist die Filmsammlung neu?


Nein, neu ist die Sammlung nicht. Ich hatte sie nur früher nicht auf den Pics. 
-angeldust- wollte mal das gesamte Ausmaß der Sammlung sehen. Daher hab ich die Filme auch mit hoch geladen. 



> Hast du dich über die Battleship "Special Edition" geärgert?


Oh, eigentlich nicht. Hab es zu einem Kampfpreis (nettes Wortspiel im Bezug auf Battleship xD) bekommen. Daher bedauere ich hier eigentlich nichts. 



> Fehlt nur noch das Ironmen Steelbook


Steht glaube ich im normalen Blu-Ray-Schrank. 

Für 2013 ist schon mal das neue BioShock Infinite vorbestellt. 2012 als Spielejahr ist abgeschlossen. 
BioShock: Infinite - Ultimate Songbird Edition: Pc: Amazon.de: Games

Bei Aliens: CM schwanke ich noch:
Aliens: Colonial Marines Collector's Edition (exklusiv bei Amazon.de): Pc: Amazon.de: Games

Ebenso bei Tomb Raider:
Tomb Raider - Survival Edition: Pc: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (30. November 2012)

<> schrieb:


> Steht glaube ich im normalen Blu-Ray-Schrank.


 
Waaaaas? Geil  Hast dir mal die aktuellen Preise angeguckt? Geht für ~150€ weg 
Hast du auch das John Rambo Steel?


----------



## Painkiller (30. November 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Waaaaas? Geil  Hast dir mal die aktuellen Preise angeguckt? Geht für ~150€ weg
> Hast du auch das John Rambo Steel?


 
Muss ich mal schauen. Mit der Zeit verliert man so die Übersicht.


----------



## DaHouse (30. November 2012)

Hi, dann mach ich auch mal mit  Hier meine MultiMedia-Nerd Sammlung 
Die meisten Games sind AT-Versionen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GUNHEAD369 (28. Dezember 2012)

Hi, sind ja schon viele Spiele gezeigt, doch ich wollte auch mal ein paar beisteuern.

Grüße Commander


----------



## Heckenkacker (29. Dezember 2012)

querfeldein schrieb:


> so, erstmal die Packung abstauben.
> -Thief:  The Dark Project
> -Looking Glass Studios
> -EIDOS Interactive
> -1998



hammmmmeeeer, noch die alte verpackung!



Ickis99 schrieb:


> Da im anderen Spielesammlungs-Thread eher nichts mehr los ist, stelle ich her mal ein Update rein. Wer Fotos der einzelnen Verpackungen mit Inhalt haben möchte, für den kann ich das gern bewerkstelligen.
> 
> Primär- und Sekundärsammlung:
> 
> ...



Monkey Island 1-3 im Karton!!! *nieder knie und ansabber * 

ich habe LEIDER nur noch die scheiben von 1 und 2. die spiele wurden mit dem amiga für einen gute zweck weggegeben. war ich aber noch zu jung um das erkennen zu können was sie mir heute wert wären.

falls also irgend jemandem die scheiben fehlen? die spiele sind von mir ;


----------



## Ickis99 (2. Januar 2013)

Heckenkacker schrieb:


> Monkey Island 1-3 im Karton!!! *nieder knie und ansabber *
> 
> ich habe LEIDER nur noch die scheiben von 1 und 2. die spiele wurden mit dem amiga für einen gute zweck weggegeben. war ich aber noch zu jung um das erkennen zu können was sie mir heute wert wären.
> 
> falls also irgend jemandem die scheiben fehlen? die spiele sind von mir ;


 
In der Sammlung sieht es zwar gut aus und die Code-Scheiben habe ich auch, aber leider fehlen mir bei Teil 1 und 2 sowohl Original-CD mit Jewel Case als auch das Handbuch. Bis ich irgendwann alle meine Spiele in der Wunschvariante habe, muss ich wohl noch einiges ausgeben


----------



## AchtBit (7. Januar 2013)

Hier mal 3 aus ca. 30 die ich noch im Pappschachtelformat besitze.  

Silent Hunter 1996
Forsaken 1997
Q3 Arena 1999


----------



## AchtBit (7. Januar 2013)

Zephyr schrieb:


> Kennt jemand diesen Spieletitel? Ich hab es damals sooo oft versucht zu spielen, aber ich hab nichts länger als ein paar Sekunden in der Luft halten können  Dabei muss man bedenken, dass ich zu der Zeit auch noch sehr jung war. Ich schätze mal, dass ich das Spiel ungefähr seit 1997 habe. Da war ich 8. Nunja, ich glaub da ist es noch ok sowas nicht gebacken zu bekommen



Klar Tornado und Advanced Taktical Fighter waren meine Lieblings - FlightSims. Beim Tornado konnt ich immer schön meinen Kaffee kochen, während der Tiefflugautopilot bei 500km/h den Jet bis zum Zielpunkt, auf der gewählten Flughöhe(unter Radar ca. 15-20m) hielt.  Aber ATF gefiel mir noch besser, je nach Scenario flog man da die F-117 für Bombenangriffe und die F-22 für Luftkämpfe und Bodenangriffe. Das nette war, dass die F-22 noch nichtmal als Prototyp existierte.


----------



## Ickis99 (26. März 2013)

Ich denke ich werde demnächst Fotos von ein paar meiner älteren Spielesammlungen hier reinstellen, bevor der Thread noch komplett stirbt ^^. Den Anfang macht die Ultima Reihe inklusive Ultima Underworld 1 und 2. Die ersten 3 Teile habe ich zwar nur in der Trilogie, aber die Preise für die Originale würden wahrscheinlich exorbitant sein. Teil VII ist nicht wirklich Original im Sinne der Originalfassung, aber mir gefällt die Komplettbox besser, als U7 in 4 Einzelpackungen aufzuteilen. Außerdem sind die Beilagen trotzdem ganz ordentlich.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GrEmLiNg (5. April 2013)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> In meiner Sammlung hat sich auch so einiges getan.
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/38423--painkiller--albums-pains-world-4748.html


 
Das ist echt das Heftigste was ich jemals gehsehen hab, ist bestimmt nicht billig gewesen. Diese CE s so zu kaufen, und ich müss wirklich einen Riesen Respekt darfür aussprechen. Wenn ich solche Pappe Schachteln haben möchte, müsste ich rüber zu Stief Papa gehen. Der sollte noch die meisten Games in Schachteln haben, und das ist wirklich sehr intressant. Leider müss ich zugeben, das ich erst sehr Spät erkannt habe wie wertvoll Papp Schachteln sind. Ich habe alle meine Games nur in DVD Hüllen und würde ich von den allen ein Photo machen, würde es defenetive den Theard Sprengen es sind über 200 PC Games. Und es wären 500 wenn ich die Sammlung von Stief Papa mit nehmen würde gg.


----------



## Painkiller (5. April 2013)

> Das ist echt das Heftigste was ich jemals gehsehen hab, ist bestimmt nicht billig gewesen.


Danke für das Lob!   
Da hast du recht. Billig war/ist es nicht. Allerdings muss ich vllt. noch dazu sagen, das ich teilweise wirklich Monate im voraus diese CEs schon bestelle. Die Fotos sind leider nicht auf dem aktuellen Stand. Viele haben mich schon gefragt warum ich denn so was sammle. 

Für mich ist ein Computerspiel ein  kulturelles Gut. Ähnlich einem Buch oder Bild. Und so was sollte  erhalten bleiben. Eine Collectors Edition stellt für mich quasi die  höchste Version dieses Gutes dar.  Andere sammeln Briefmarken, Handtaschen, Münzen etc etc. und ich eben PC-Spiele. 

Auch fällt oft die Frage, ob mir das Geld denn nicht Leid tun würde, das ich für die Sammlung ausgebe. Kurz und Knapp: Nein! Andere stecken ihr Geld in ihre Autos, Schuhe, Taschen, Klamotten etc. Und mein Geld wandert halt teilweise in meine Sammlung. 



> Der sollte noch die meisten Games in Schachteln haben, und das ist wirklich sehr intressant.


Mach unbedingt Fotos! Wenn da ein paar Raritäten dabei sind, kannst du gut etwas Geld damit verdienen.


----------



## TheMiz (5. April 2013)

Painkiller, deine Sammlung ist toll und was mir am besten gefällt: Alles schön aufgeräumt und optisch ansprechend "präsentiert".
Zum Thema Kosten: Andere gehen jeden Freitag/Samstag aus und saufen täglich 50-100€ weg. Oder kaufen Heckschürzen für ihren Golf um 1XXX€.
Wenn man es gerne macht und es sich in vernünftigen Rahmen leisten kann ist es in Ordnung. Es gibt in dem Sinne kein Hobby wo man sagen kann
"das ist keine Geldverschwendung", weil ALLE Hobbies nur ein Zeitvertreib sind. Ich hoffe aber du zockst die Spiele auch die du kaufst und lässt sie
nicht nur im Regal stehen.


----------



## Painkiller (5. April 2013)

Also die CEs im Schrank sind alle OVP.  Aber ja, ich spiele die Spiele auch. Nur halt in der Normal-Version.


----------



## TheMiz (5. April 2013)

Ich kenne den Reiz auch, und CE's strahlen diese "Besonderheit" aus. Hab selber ein paar, aber nicht so viele wie du.
Vielleicht fange ich ja ab der Next Gen auch mit dem Sammeln an und geselle mich mit Fotos dazu. 
Aber mal im Ernst: Hast du vor die Sammlung mal zu verkaufen? Kann mir nicht vorstellen dass man sich so einfach davon trennen kann.
Außer es macht jemand ein "unmoralisches" Angebot.


----------



## Painkiller (5. April 2013)

Ich habe schon öfters mal drüber nachgedacht, und stand auch schon davor alles zu verkaufen. Aber irgendwie sind mir die Kartons und Schachteln dann doch ans Herz gewachsen, so dass ich sie vermutlich nicht verkaufen werde. 



> Außer es macht jemand ein "unmoralisches" Angebot.


Was ist für dich ein unmoralisches Angebot? 
Das definiert ja jeder anders.


----------



## TheMiz (5. April 2013)

Ich meinte wenn z.B. jemand aus dem Forum deine Sammlung sieht, und dir ne PN schreibt dass du pro CE 150€ bekommst. 
Es gehen ja diverse OVP CE's auf ebay nach vielen Jahren um den 4-5fachen Wert weg, kommt aber auf das Spiel an.
Ich persönlich muss den Inhalt der CE dann aber auch nutzen, nur im Regal stehen ist zu verlockend.


----------



## Painkiller (5. April 2013)

> Ich meinte wenn z.B. jemand aus dem Forum deine Sammlung sieht, und dir ne PN schreibt dass du pro CE 150€ bekommst.


Für einzelne Spiele war das schon der Fall hier.  Aber für jedes Spiel 150€ ist dann doch arg wenig. 
Wenn ich eine CE doppelt habe, dann hab ich kein Problem damit sie zu verkaufen. Der erste Ort wo sie landen würde wäre der Marktplatz hier im Forum.  



> Es gehen ja diverse OVP CE's auf ebay nach vielen Jahren um den 4-5fachen Wert weg, kommt aber auf das Spiel an.


Stimmt! Je nachdem welches Spiel, und wie es erhalten ist. 



> Ich persönlich muss den Inhalt der CE dann aber auch nutzen, nur im Regal stehen ist zu verlockend.


War bei mir am Anfang auch so. Aber das legt sich mit der Zeit. Dafür guck ich mir immer das hier an:
gamestar boxenstopp - YouTube
Das hilft dem Zwang zu widerstehen!


----------



## Mick-Jogger (5. April 2013)

OVP ??? Was ist denn da los? 
ne das könnte ich nicht auch wenn ich mir solche Unboxing Videos anschauen würde. Bei mir ist das so das ich es auch Benutzen möchte.

Btw. Painkiller das Riker Zitat ist einfach immer wieder genial


----------



## GrEmLiNg (8. April 2013)

Ich glaube die Carmagedon Spiele hat er in Verpackung und UT und glaube die alten HL dinger  vielleicht auch Hexen 2 oder sowas


----------



## Ickis99 (9. April 2013)

Hier der nächste Teil der Sammlung. Dieses Mal geht es um Wing Commander.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ickis99 (3. Mai 2013)

Jetzt zu einer beliebten Adventurereihe von Sierra, nämlich King´s Quest. Ich weiß, dass es für viele nur 7 Teile gibt, aber ich für meinen Teil schätze die Abenteuer des illustren Connor aus Daventry sehr . 
Vom zweiten Teil fehlt mir leider das Handbuch. Sollte das jemand herumliegen haben, dann nehme ich es ihm gerne gegen einen kleinen Obulus ab.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Superviser (24. Juni 2013)

So mal nur das was ich als retail habe... digital würde dann auch noch dazu kommen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



habe gesehen das viele einzelne games noch mal extra abgelichtet haben für den fall das jemand ne ce entdeckt hat die er gerne detaillierter sehen möchte einfach kurz melden


----------



## happypcuser (28. Juni 2013)

Gothic und Age Of Empire, sollte man echt kennen, die besten spiele!


----------



## fac3l3ss (28. Juni 2013)

Toller Thread, ich beneide vorallem diese Sammlungen :
- http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...gt-her-eure-spielepackungen-6.html#post131869
- http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...-her-eure-spielepackungen-20.html#post1816448
- http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...gt-her-eure-spielepackungen-9.html#post313171
- http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...-her-eure-spielepackungen-21.html#post1824328
(ich besitze auch das ein oder andere ältere Spiel, evtl lade ich mal ein Bild hoch)


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Ickis99 (3. Juli 2013)

Zeit für eine weitere Rollenspielreihe. Jon Van Caneghems Might & Magic. Eigentlich gäbe es auch noch Teil 8 und 9. Diese beiden habe ich allerdings in keiner Form, die eines Fotos würdig wäre (noch nicht).






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ickis99 (6. August 2013)

Heute kommt die nächste bekannte Adventure-Reihe von Sierra dran. Die Abenteuer von Larry Laffer in der Leisure Suit Larry - Reihe. Den traurige Abschluss bildet der inoffizielle achte Teil, der soweit ich weiß noch nicht einmal ein Handbuch enthält. Selbiges fehlt mir offenbar für Teil 3 und Teil 6, wer die Handbücher für diese Teile also zufällig daheim rumliegen hat, dem würde ich sie gerne abkaufen. Und wer nach dem fehlenden vierten Teil der Reihe fragt, der sollte sich was schämen. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boadim1 (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

Hier mal ein paar Pics aus meiner Spielesammlung... teilweise auch doppelt und dreifach. Umfasst derzeit ca 3700 Spiele... und Nein ich bin kein Händler


----------



## headhunter2nd (13. Oktober 2013)

zeit zu kontern :O




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




sind ältere bilder, hab aber keine neueren :x


----------



## BarFly (11. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

ok, dann will ich auch mal:
Das Fach mit den Wing Commander (Roberts) Spielen. Die CD über Prophecy/Privateer ist übrigens der Soundtrack von Prophecy.
Darunter die Spiele von Lucas Arts. Die Xwing Serie, die Jedi Knight Serie, Outcast & Academy hatte ich da noch bei den DVD Hüllen stehen.

im nächsten Bild in der oberen Reihe ist ja neben Halflife und Tachyon die Schleichfahrt/Aquanox Serie, dann I(ndependence) - War mit Addon, Freespace 1
AddOn und Freespace 2 plus der kompletten X Serie. Wobei die beiden ganz rechts X2 und X3 Reunion für Linux sind.

Da darunter sind div. Strategiespiele, die beiden ersten Ufo und alle 3 Master of orion. System Shock(wer gibt System Shock 2 mit Pappschachtel an mich
ab?) und einiges an StarTrek spielen. Das blaue Teil rechts von der Mitte ist 'A Final Unity' Limitierte Ausgabe.

Das 3. Bild obere Reihe ist ganz links 'Hardwar' - ein Spaceshooter mit Handelsoption der im Sonnensystem spielt, daneben sind dann die Mechs, 
beginnend mit dem originalen MechWarrior auf 5 1/4 Zoll Disketten über die (nicht ganz komplette ) Reihe bis hin zu zum mMn genialen MechCommander (MC 2
fehlt mir noch - Angebote erwünscht).. Dann noch Command & Conquer Diablo 2 und Decent 1-3. Dazwischen übrigens die Hubschrauber Apache vs. Werewolf - ein ganz frühes Multiplayerspiel.

Da drunter wird es auch wieder interessant: Interstate '76, das herb unterschätzte Battlezone 1/2, Falcon! - weiter vorne wurde schon was dazu beschrieben, Forsaken, Messiah und 'Extreme Assault sind auch etwas unterschätzte Spiele. You Don'T Know Jack und die 'Rolling Stones' fallen raus..
Es gab und gibt ja auch noch andere Betriebssysteme und Spiele dafür. Hier sind 'Klingon Honour Guard' für Mac, Elite, Monkey island für Amiga. Zuletzt
3 Spielsammlungen. 

Im 4. Bild sind die Bücher (Walkthrus, Tips usw.) man beachte die beiden richtig dicken Schmöker zu XWing & Tie Fighter
Das 5. Bild sind die DVD Schachteln


----------



## CosmoCortney (14. Juni 2014)

Einige Japanische Games haben viele nette Extras ^^


----------



## GeneralGonzo (26. Mai 2015)

Meine bescheidene Auswahl an über 200 Original Boxtiteln, angefangen 1981 bis heute. Fast alle SSI und Ultima Titel u.a. vorhanden


----------



## Mars_Ucardo (24. September 2016)

Meine kleine Sammlung von Spielen. Alles noch recht neu, da ich erst vor 6 Jahren mit dem PC angefangen, der Rest ist maximal 9 Jahre alt.
Zu den PC-Spielen muss man sagen, dass ein Großteil nicht retail ist, sondern "nur" ein Steam-Backup auf DVD ist. Macht aber dennoch mehr her, als wenn es nur digital wäre. 
Es sind ca. 70 PC-Spiele, 25 PS3-Spiele und 11 Xbox 360-Spiele.
PC natürlich am meisten, sonst wäre ich nicht hier.


----------



## TheWitcher79 (25. September 2016)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wingcommander 3 und 5


----------



## TheWitcher79 (25. September 2016)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RiZaR (26. September 2016)

Habe noch einige Packungen aus glorreichen Gaming-Zeiten - naja, vielmehr aus Platzgründen nur noch die Frontcovers, welche heutzutage meine Wand zieren. Nur eine heile Wing Commander IV Packung ist noch übrig geblieben.  Daneben im CD-Rack noch einige weitere, alte Games, von denen leider keine Packung mehr vorhanden ist. Die ganze Sammlung poste ich bald im Schwester-Thread Zeigt her eure Spielesammlungen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## caddy (23. April 2017)

Meine Retrosammlung..., zumindest ein Teil davon.


----------



## T'PAU (3. Juni 2018)

Hier mal ein paar Atari-Oldies... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shooter99 (30. September 2018)

Ich bin 46 Jahre "jung" und sammel spiele seid meinem 10. Lebensjahr Computerspiele. Angefangen mit einem Atari 2600 und einem Commodore C16. Mittlerweile umfasst meine Sammlung über 2500 Spiele und etliche (Retro-)Konsolen. Hier ein kleiner Ausschnitt.....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shooter99 (30. September 2018)

Meine Bilder in einem etwas kleineren Format 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (15. September 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Strikeeagle77 (1. Dezember 2019)

Leider habe ich meine Sammlung aus den 90ern irgendwann aufgelößt. Zum Teil sind die Sachen um 2010-15 aber in Sammlerhände gegangen.

Einige wenige Exemplare habe ich behalten und gut archiviert. Disketten und CDs als Iso gezogen bzw als Zip. Doppelt gesichert, zig Backups verteilt , weil unwiederbringlich.

Wenige Schätzchen hier ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TOKUKAN (15. März 2020)

Kleiner Auszug meiner Sammlung mit div. Perlen...


----------



## Nebulus07 (6. März 2021)

Dazu bitte passende Musik anhören:





						Martin Galway - Rambo: First Blood Part II
					

/MUSICIANS/G/Galway_Martin/Rambo_First_Blood_Part_II.sid




					deepsid.chordian.net
				








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Porthos (29. Januar 2022)

Alter Schatz...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

